# More Golden..or lab?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet little girl. She looks very Golden to me and should end up being the color of her ears now. No matter what, you've got yourself a beautiful little girl there !!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks very much like a Golden Retriever to me. Also, very adorable.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree looks very golden to me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gosh she's cute! I think the shape of her face and those big round eyes look lab-ish, but the ears look Golden. Her ears look like they'll have some feathering. In Golden the color of the puppy's ears are a good predictor of the color of the adult dog--I bet she'll be a pretty reddish gold.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

She looks very golden to me. 

Here's a picture of my golden/lab mix as a puppy, then at 3 years.



















She had more tail feathers than my full golden does now.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

By the way, she's adorable!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is adorable. and it looks to me like she has more golden than lab! of course only time will tell, but if her dad was only 1/4 golden and my mom full lab, the little dab of golden has relly come thru. that is a face to kiss if I ever saw one.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

MKC87, that picture of your puppy alseep with the ball in it's mouth is preceless. and what a beaufiful dog that puppy grew up to be.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

She is a little stunner, she looks like a bit of both to me (the best of each) and lab/golden is an excellent cross to choose.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's so cute, and looks like she will have a longer coat than a Lab. Can you post a full body shot too?


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Here are a few body shots of her. Sorry, theyre the best I was able to get. haha


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

From the front, more like a Golden. From the side, a little more like a Lab. Fur does not look as long and fluffy as a Golden. However, the face reminds me of a GR.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I say more golden but she is toooo cute!! I just want to kiss her! She's a def keeper no matter what she turns out to look like!


----------

